
If college students made the next Angry Birds, who would own the IP? - silkodyssey
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/15/11236504/college-games-IP-gdc-2016-usc-rit
======
gravypod
I've often been afraid of this. It has killed my desire to work on new open
source projects.

My school has a clause that it owns all IP that we create, but I don't know
how far it extends.

Would they be able to take my creations away from me?

~~~
japhyr
What school are you at? I'd be curious to read the actual policy. Do they
claim all schoolwork-related IP, like work you create in response to homework
assignments?

~~~
gravypod
I've talked to a few teachers in the CS department and they do seem to hold
that the school owns any IP created by me or even teachers.

I'm at NJIT. Honestly, the teachers are all extremely brilliant (especially in
your major) because you are usually working with people who actually care
about the field.

